# I have a new Mouse in the house



## Dove (Dec 26, 2004)

*My son gave me a Cordless Logitech Opitical Mouse as one of his gifts to me but I am having trouble getting it to work. I think I am suppose to plug into the place  where my old mouse that has a cord is plugged into.But my curser won't move so I plugged the one with the cord back in.  *


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 27, 2004)

Dove, I have a cordless mouse at work.  Yes, you do plug the cord into the old port, assuming that it is the same type, ie USB, etc.  Try turning off your computer and turning it back on then your computer may recognize the new mouse.  There should have been some software to download onto your computer.  This happened to my brother today, his computer would not recognize his new scanner.  Good luck!!

SC


----------



## Dove (Dec 27, 2004)

*I think I am going to have to download a driver for it. Until son John comes over I will use the old one..
Thanks,
Dove*


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 30, 2004)

Dove - was there software with your cordless mouse?  Have you installed that already?  There is a little tiny button on the bottom of the mouse - you want to push that with the tip of a pen and push the button on top of the "remote" part you plugged in.  Also, your cordless mouse won't work on some shiny surfaces or on glass that reflects.  I usually use my leg to set my mouse on (as long as I don't have shorts on though).


----------



## Dove (Dec 30, 2004)

*John came over today and downloaded the driver for it and put in the Windows Service PAC 2
This mouse is out of control! I have slowed it down as much as I can but the courser is nervous..*


----------

